# tandem heart devices and impella devices



## aforsythe (Oct 29, 2008)

Is anyone coding and billing tandem heart devices and the impella heart assist device? We just started inserting the devices and I was wondering how others might be coding the devices and the reimbursement that follows.

Is anyone getting reimbursed for the T code and is it from all payers for the tandem heart device? 

Is anyone using the unlisted code for the Impella Heart Device?

Any help would be great with the codes.


----------

